# sections inside 'general coverseation'



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Like.....

Sports day

Music / Office Box / TV & Books

Motors

etc..

what you think?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Sports day - you just had one at school you want to tell us about? :lol:


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

M_at said:


> Sports day - you just had one at school you want to tell us about? :lol:


No I havn't

I don't go school


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

pmsl mat!

and no its a bad idea, its general, wich means everything


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

is not general conversation for all of these?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Did you do the sack race mate?,egg and spoon perhaps?lol just joking mate it could work if enough agree.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

to complicated and annoying, general is just that, general


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

There would still be the main general conversation bit

but then a few sub sections


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> There would still be the main general conversation bit
> 
> but then a few sub sections


no point, they would never have that much in them as i bet most would just still post in general!! there are more than enough sections as it is to keep up to date with!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah its hard enough trying to find a thread already


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah its hard enough trying to find a thread already


so...

It would be easier with sub section's.. or not?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

not


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> not


x2


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

How about the "no gingers allowed section" so we don't have to read any more of your sh*tty threads:thumbup1:

Just kidding mate i love you really xxxx


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

WRT said:


> How about the "no gingers allowed section" so we don't have to read any more of your sh*tty threads:thumbup1:
> 
> Just kidding mate i love you really xxxx


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

doyle369 said:


>


You fail.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, as long as the sports are basketball (Lakers) and an American FootBall club. 

Things are right so far, but if the majority says yes, then I am all for it.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

a NO football/soccer section


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

sh1t idea


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> so...
> 
> It would be easier with sub section's.. or not?


 Cant see how as you would then be opening general section to open a sports section,

you`d spend half the time opening sections up where as now you go to general ands scroll down to thread you want to read.

I agree with jw007`s reply


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

i just use the new post button . so its a no from me


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

easy enought to navigate already IMO...not necessary...if the owner is gonna spend any time working on this place, I hope it's not adding, unnecessary sub-section but rather up-dating the rules section and adding those two mod's we were told were coming...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

just as it is, the mods dont need the hassle of more wrong section post deletes...


----------



## burky (Jul 7, 2009)

train hard and reep yhe rewards


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> No I havn't
> 
> I don't go school


playing truant eh?

soz mate - couldnt resist lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Crap idea

Just be more stress for me and Pscarb to move (or delete) threads in the wrong section and then face a torrent of spasticated cretins posting threads saying

'wheres my sh*t thread gone Im a spastic'

So no not a good idea.


----------

